# General Metro Rooter Question



## BPPlumbing (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anybody have one? Had problems with it? 
Mine is about to "Accidently" fall out of my van. cable jams in drum when coming back in, junked a cable yesterday... bad day


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've only had luck with a few General machines/products. They make the best Closet Auger on the market and there Super-Vee is a well built machine. Other tahan that, I would stay away from them. I have used alot of General machine over the years as they seem to be the most popular machines for Plumbing shops that don't specialize in drain cleaning because they are alot cheaper machines. IMO most of there stuff is junk. They get the job done, but there are better options out there. Most of my experiences with General machines where on the Mini-Rooter and Speedrooter. Both I don't think too highly of. There not total junk, there is just better options out there.


----------



## BPPlumbing (Sep 16, 2011)

I recently opened my shop. I have used an eel with 125' of 3/4" a general sewer rooter t3 with 100' 5/8", a mini rooter with 50' 7/16", and super vee for 7 years with shop I worked for and never had any problems cleaning sewers with the t3. Go out on my own and buy a new metro rooter cause guy tells me it's a better machine, used it 4 times and everytime had a problem with cable going back into drum, it has the recomended leader in the drum and cable was relaxed and feed in by hand when first bought. I get a few sewer calls but not a lot, just wanted a closed drum machine that would do what I thought it should.:furious:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't speak for the Metro-Rooter as I have never used one, but it is under sized and under powered, yet too large to do much good inside the home on building drains. Speedrooter 91/92 would have been a better option. If you want a drum machine that doesn't give you head aches go with the tried and true and proven Spartan 1065. It will only set you back about 4 grand fully loaded.

http://www.spartantool.com/drain-cable-model-1065-products-2.php?page_id=675


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I used nothing but a Speedrooter on main line clogs for one plumbing shop I used to work for and although I hated the machine, it wasn't a total POS and it got the job done.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

i have a metro rooter. Ive had great luck with it. Its been through some pretty tough 4" sewers with roots and what not. I know for a fact its no 1065 but if you know its limits and take your time it does the job. I like it a lot for the ease of handling it being mostly a one man show. Since i got my jetter, once i get things flowing I'm hoseing her. I always try to sell a jet on any stopped up sewer. How tight is your tension screw when your retrieving?


----------



## BPPlumbing (Sep 16, 2011)

very little tension, so i don't kill bearings in my autofeed, I will put in a new cable and try her again, but already looking at other options, she just needs to pay for herself and hold out till i find her a more reliable replacement.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Will said:


> I've only had luck with a few General machines/products. They make the best Closet Auger on the market and there Super-Vee is a well built machine. Other tahan that, I would stay away from them. I have used alot of General machine over the years as they seem to be the most popular machines for Plumbing shops that don't specialize in drain cleaning because they are alot cheaper machines. IMO most of there stuff is junk. They get the job done, but there are better options out there. Most of my experiences with General machines where on the Mini-Rooter and Speedrooter. Both I don't think too highly of. There not total junk, there is just better options out there.


 I agree with the auger and super-vee. When I opened my doors last year I bought a mini XP with two drums one for 3/8" cable and one with 1/2" cable. What a huge waste of money. When I get a few more dollars in the bank I will switch to the Ridgid K-60 and try my first secional out for size.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

HSI said:


> I agree with the auger and super-vee. When I opened my doors last year I bought a mini XP with two drums one for 3/8" cable and one with 1/2" cable. What a huge waste of money. When I get a few more dollars in the bank *I will switch to the Ridgid K-60* and try my first secional out for size.



IMO that would be your 2nd wasted investment.

What size lines are you rodding and where are most of your cleanouts located ?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

HSI said:


> I agree with the auger and super-vee. When I opened my doors last year I bought a mini XP with two drums one for 3/8" cable and one with 1/2" cable. What a huge waste of money. When I get a few more dollars in the bank I will switch to the Ridgid K-60 and try my first secional out for size.


I have used a lot of different sewer machines before, and I feel like you can clean any drain with machines from just two manufacturers. Electric Eel and Spartan. With those two there is no other manufacturers needed. Both put out top quality machines and cables. I prefer Electric Eel because they seem to make simpler and easier to work on machines. Spartan makes the more heavier duty and probably longer lasting machines of the two. They will also cost you a whole lot more. 

Some people swear by the Ridgid sectionals, for me I'm not to crazy about them. They seem to require constant care to keep them preforming at a top level. They do work very well, but you kinda have to baby care the machines 24/7. Of all the research I have done on the Ridgid machines, I feel like the K50 is the best built machine they make. There is next to no working parts, and they clean anything under or inside a home from tubs to kitchens to soft blockages in 3" lines. Ridgid says up to 4", but I would recommend over 3".


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> IMO that would be your 2nd wasted investment.
> 
> What size lines are you rodding and where are most of your cleanouts located ?


 Very seldom anything over four inch. Half of the drain calls I go on have to be cleaned through the roof vent. A lot of older homes here have no outside clean out with wall mounted toilets. 
Have you used a k-60 or simular style machine?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a K50. Works the same way as the K60, but it spins at 400 rpms(K50)instead of 600 rpms(K60) and the motor is 1/6 hp on the K50(direct drive) and 1/2 hp on the K60(belt and pulley). K60 is good if you have to gt on alot of roofs, but I'd get a Spartan 300 or Electric Eel Model C over a K60 any day of the week. 

I use the Electric Eel Model C with 3/4 hp direct drive geared motor. Has unlimited power, can clean up to 10" lines over 200'. It spins 1.25" and 7/8" cable at 500 RPMs. The neat thing about the Electric Eel cable is it self feeds into and out of the pipe. Ridgid cable will not do this. You have to strong arm Ridgid cable in and out of the pipe while you are hunched over engaging the clutch. With the Model C you have a 10-15 foot hand switch that you can push while you sit on a bucket and the cable will pull itself into the pipe pulling the machine with it. I wouldn't recommend operating the Model C like that, but the cable is that powerful. The way you oporate the Model C is similar to pushing a lawn mower. I have a 1/2" Milwaukee drill with a Model C drive shaft to use what we call the "Drill and Eel". I use the Drill and Eel to clear 2"-4" roof vents all the way out to the main with my 7/8" or 1.25" Electric Eel cable. I can do anything a K1500 and K60 can do with my Electric Eel Model C and Drill and Eel, can it only cost about the price of a K60SP kit. Here is some pictures:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Another very good machine for 1.25" pipes up to 4" (same class as a K50) is the Electric Eel Model N. It uses the same type of self feeding cable as the Model C does, but it is 5/8" diameter and feeds at a much, much, slower pace. I can clean 95% of all drains I come a cross with the Model C and the Model N. I highly recommend both.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

The best all around machine i have ever used was the Spartan 100.

I like the sectional cable machines but who makes one on wheels that is easy to move around and go thru 28 inch doors?

Yes Ratz, I said I like a Spartan product! Glad to hear they lowered the noise level on them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The Model N is a drum machine that holds 75' of 5/8" sectional cable and can roll around on wheels and fit through any door you would ever need. It will also clean 1.25" pipe up to 3" with the same 5/8" cable.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

drs said:


> ...I like the sectional cable machines but who makes one on wheels that is easy to move around and go thru 28 inch doors?...


You'll be happy to know that Ridgid has a couple of brand new products for 2012 to address your concern.

Less than 21" wide. :w00t:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd have to put a tape measure on it to be sure, but I'm thinking Will's machine would fit through a 28" door. The downside is that it doesn't come with wheels. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Model N will fit his need inside a house. Drill and Eel is for outside or roofs


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> You'll be happy to know that Ridgid has a couple of brand new products for 2012 to address your concern.
> 
> Less than 21" wide. :w00t:


 

Like ........?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Another very good machine for 1.25" pipes up to 4" (same class as a K50) is the Electric Eel Model N. It uses the same type of self feeding cable as the Model C does, but it is 5/8" diameter and feeds at a much, much, slower pace. I can clean 95% of all drains I come a cross with the Model C and the Model N. I highly recommend both.


We have a Model N as well its a great machine :thumbup:


----------

